# Alternator warning light



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

So I was driving home last night when my alternator warning light started to illuminate. The headlights dimmed a lot, but I made it home okay. I did some troubleshooting today and found the blue "exciter" wire squashed under the battery and was probably shorting it out. Fixed that but am still having issues. I am getting 10.2 volts at the battery terminals and 10.2 volts at the alternator, while the engine is running or not, makes no difference... Shouldn't I be getting at least 12.6 volts? Also, when I turn the ignition to the ON position with the engine off, the warning light does not come on at all like it is supposed to. When I start the engine and rev it, the light flickers a bit and then flickers very lightly while idling. 

So I'm at a bit of a loss as to what's going on here... Is it possible that the alternator has been damaged by the shorting blue exciter wire? What should I do? Remove the alternator and have it tested?


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Had the alternator tested at NAPA today and it is bad. Only producing 9.2 volts.


----------

